# Service manual for a JCB 3c mk1



## rolsie (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi

I am restoring a 3C backhoe loader from -67. It seems difficult to get a workshop manual for the MK1 model. 
Anyone that have a service and/or workshop manual to sell? Even a copy would be great. 
I have a spare part manual to trade with if interested.


----------



## colemancol (Dec 7, 2009)

JCB 3D II

Based on the JCB 3C II platform, this model features a wider front bucket, the option of the parrallel lift loader arms, plus new front tires, new wider rear tires, an extended slew post, plus the huge backhoe arm with 2 position dipper and several bigger cylinders. Rear buckets are also intechangable with the 3C II

Additonal options now include extra rear buckets, hammer pipework, a "peardrop" hammer plus a 4 in 1 front bucket.


----------



## tundrabc (Aug 22, 2010)

*shop manual*

hi there i just down loaded a repair manual for my jcb 3d backhoe from tradebit .com for $20.00. pictures were a little grainy but all other info is very good hopes this helps

regards tundrabc


----------

